# Introducing Pyra my ADBA Show/advanced obedience pup!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am very excited about finally getting a new pup! Her name is Pyra, and yes she likes to start "fires" (she jumped her momma haha!) she is 50/50 Tombstone/Bolio and Sorrells. I am hoping she likes water because we have a pool for her to practice some dock diving! We'll see though  also going to do some weigh pull!










Love her!









Chewing on a leaf in the cold









Sticking her tongue out at me lol! 









She is definitely a pansy when it comes to being cold! 









Who doesn't love sleeping pups?! 









Riding shotgun on the trip home!









Love how wrinkly her head is


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the tongue out pic lol. She's adorable! Congrats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha I love it too, it's my favorite pic  thanks!


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

She is a beauty...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Hah! Shes so cute. Congrats.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Coach,

Congratulations! Pyra is drop dead gorgeous. What a great looking face. I can understand your excitement and thank you for sharing it with us. It will be fun seeing her grow up with the upcoming pics. You know we love pictures as much as you do. ;-)

Joe


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U know what I think of her. She's absolutely gorgeous and she's gunna make a fine bulldog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

very nice coach! good luck with her.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

You know iI wanna see her pedigree. She is beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww what an adorable little pup  congrats on the new addition


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here it is SteelRidge  http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=437115


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Adorable baby! It will be fun to see her grow!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She's very cute. Good luck with the Ob can't wait to see how she progresses.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great looking pup!! Congratulationsup:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She is wicked cute. Can't wait to see what you do with her. 

Congrats!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! Can't wait to see her grow!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice I seen this ped is it the same as tye one re posted. Any how the stealhearts dogs are great. I am a big Mathew fan fr sure. Nice get congrats...


----------

